
Mathematicians have solved traffic jams, and they’re begging cities to listen - chadash
https://www.fastcompany.com/90455739/mathematicians-have-solved-traffic-jams-and-theyre-begging-cities-to-listen
======
jdivo
Article is about solving traffic jams, but point #3 focuses on increasing the
use of electric vehicles... how does this assist in solving traffic jams?

~~~
vivekd
Yes I was disappointed too, the article doesn't offer much in the way of
stopping traffic jams other than

1\. use one navigation system (most people already use google maps or waze
which is owned by the same company)

2\. get rid of street parking on narrow streets (should be obvious)

3\. use computer modeling more - okay - but how, and how would that solve
exiting problems of road use space

4\. special lanes for green vehicles (seems like it would increase traffic
since such a small % of cars are electric and those high occupancy lanes
didn't do much to increase car pooling in the past, so why would this work)

more importantly I didn't understand from the article how math was involved in
any of these steps

~~~
alimw
When he asks for a central hub to direct drivers, he might be asking for a
central hub that optimises according to a system-wide objective. I'm pretty
sure that Google Maps just tells each driver what it reckons best for them
individually.

